# Engine Swap Year 95-98



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

SR20DET Engine Swap.

I was thinking of doing a swap on a nissan 240sx 95-98. Will this swap package below work for this car. I know it says S13 which I believe is the 94 and eariler model of the nissan but would this work for the 95-98 nissan?

Thanks!

ER Spec SR20DET Basic Swap Package [ SRSWAP ] - Enjuku Racing - Performance Parts and High Quality Fabrication


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

if your going to SWAP go RB, if your going to mod go Ka-T.


----------



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll be modding. Adding a turbo and bunch of other parts. Price isn't an issue here but I dont want to spend money unwisely . I wont be going for a drifter more of a speed demon type of car .


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ProjectKa-T said:


> if your going to SWAP go RB, if your going to mod go Ka-T.


why rb?
sr is a pretty popular swap and many, many people will be able to help him should he have any problems, whatsoever.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are going to swap, a RB engine is better than an SR engine. Why would you swap for a not as good engine just for a turbo? sr20det<Ka-T<RB20/25det. Get it? If your going to swap UPGRADE.


----------



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

good point. know a good place online where they include everything/almost everything for a RB? If not wanna list out all the parts I'll need to do the engine swap. (Never done one before).


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

:waving::thumbdwn:


ProjectKa-T said:


> If you are going to swap, a RB engine is better than an SR engine. Why would you swap for a not as good engine just for a turbo? sr20det<Ka-T<RB20/25det. Get it? If your going to swap UPGRADE.


thats a typicall noob response. obviously the rb is a better motor. realistically the sr would favor him more since part availablility is higher and questions can be answered for this car. i wanna put a ferrari engine in my car its better that the rb motor you might as well do that......... see how that sounds? erelevent. :lame::fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

This also holds very true. I'd rather somebody who can help troubleshoot if I screw something up or if I have question on how to install it myself. Though if I had the money I'd have it professional done by a shop so if they screw up. Well then I can reem them for the repairs .

Side note: I wish decent looking S14 240sx's 95-98 didnt cost so much lol. Wish the price range was more around 3k instead of 4. (Most people i've seen post them for 4). I wouldn't mind taking a stock everything S14, well except for maybe keeping the cold air intake and paying like 2.5 or 3 for it.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ashitaka66 said:


> This also holds very true. I'd rather somebody who can help troubleshoot if I screw something up or if I have question on how to install it myself. Though if I had the money I'd have it professional done by a shop so if they screw up. Well then I can reem them for the repairs .
> 
> Side note: I wish decent looking S14 240sx's 95-98 didnt cost so much lol. Wish the price range was more around 3k instead of 4. (Most people i've seen post them for 4). I wouldn't mind taking a stock everything S14, well except for maybe keeping the cold air intake and paying like 2.5 or 3 for it.


yeah the price for 240's jumped so much when i bought my s13 i paid 400 bucks for mine fully functionable


----------



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

I know it's crazy.

The price now for them on NADA Clean (there's a few out there) is like 3k max. I mean If I could find a stock EVERYTHING for 3k that'd be awesome. Since I like to add on everything so I know those are the parts I added. You always got some idiot saying this and that is added when they weren't.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, dude named ka-t as being better than an sr...
upgrading IS going from a ka to an sr. plain and simple.
non turbo ka, turbo sr.
155-160 hp ka, 205hp sr...
get it?


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

JDM is JDM its going to be just as hard to get a RB as an SR they're just as common. And a Ka24de is better than a Sr20de. Then when you go and turbo eachone guess what? A turbo Ka is better than a turbo Sr. Go RB if your going to swap sr20 isnt worth it. I wouild know i have done a SR swap and a RB swap. The hardest thing for the RB is the front clip other than that a RB is going to shit on a Sr. I currently have a Ka-t and guess what? The Sr cant touch this torque. trn8r=:newbie:


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

Asleep said:


> lol, dude named ka-t as being better than an sr...
> upgrading IS going from a ka to an sr. plain and simple.
> non turbo ka, turbo sr.
> 155-160 hp ka, 205hp sr...
> get it?


comparing a Ka24de to a Sr20det? are you serious right now? Id tell you to kill yourself but i dont want you giving yourself brain damage with a bb gun.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

trmn8r said:


> :waving::thumbdwn:
> 
> thats a typicall noob response. obviously the rb is a better motor. realistically the sr would favor him more since part availablility is higher and questions can be answered for this car. i wanna put a ferrari engine in my car its better that the rb motor you might as well do that......... see how that sounds? erelevent. :lame::fluffy::fluffy:


no retard im going to put another common NISSAN engine in my car, one better than a SR. when you go to extreme like that you really come off as a douchebag.:thumbdwn:


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ProjectKa-T said:


> no retard im going to put another common NISSAN engine in my car, one better than a SR. when you go to extreme like that you really come off as a douchebag.:thumbdwn:


douche bag is the butt plug ka you have up your ass. lets just put it this way. ka or sr. or rb. or ls1 or 350 small block. whatever you wanna throw in it. in the end its a 240sx. who gives a shit what motor you have. cause when your burning mofos. they dont see a motor, they see the car that just smoked them. 

and if i were you i would highly recommend not to mess with asleep


----------



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

Well all these posts helped but the thing I enjoy most is not so much speed but being able to take corners and enjoy it . Plus having a nice looking car. Even if the motor is a stock KA. If it looks hot on the Exterior and Interior of the car chicks dig it. Though eventually I would add a turbo and make it fast . By all means if you think the car would benefit from a diff type of what I list below go ahead and tell me. 

Criticism doesn't faze me being a dick about it well then your just being childish. (Ex: omg noob what the hell were you thinking) Get my drift .
Also when you suggest a diff part explain why. TY

So my main focus for me would be these parts.

*Body Kits*
95-96
http://www.**************.com/nissan/1995_1998_240sx/exterior/body_kits/gp_sports/gpsp00073098.html
97-98
http://www.**************.com/nissan/1995_1998_240sx/exterior/body_kits/sarona/saro00186330.html

*Hood*
http://www.**************.com/nissa...s/carbon_fiber_hoods/d-drug/ddru00026592.html

*Fenders *
Back
http://www.**************.com/nissa..._fenders/extreme_dimensions/extr00080545.html
Front
http://www.**************.com/nissa..._fenders/extreme_dimensions/extr00024427.html

Doors
http://www.**************.com/nissa...rior/vertical_doors/autoloc/autl00014545.html

Carbon Fiber Trunk - nothing fancy so didnt put a link

Glow Guages (where speedometer is and so on)

Boost and such guages (Personally I think they look kewl.)
http://www.**************.com/nissan/1995_1998_240sx/interior/dash/gauges/blitz/blit00065260.html

Tenzo Racing Seats
Spyder Auto Tail Lights - LED Smoke Lens 
Spyder Auto Headlights - Crystal (JDM Black) 

Dont know about the exhaust system though. Been debating since there's so many. Any suggestions?

Full Coil Overs. Whats the difference between 
Tein Type RA & HE? Since I've never dealt with Full coil overs before.
http://www.**************.com/nissa...pension/coilovers/full_coilover_systems/tein/

Tokico Struts and Shocks (Unless Full coil overs cover this but again idk as i've never dealt with coil overs or struts and shocks).

B&M Short Shifters
ACT Clutch Kits - Street Performance (Heavy Duty Pressure Plate / Performance Organic Street Disc)
-------
Nismo Strut Bars
Cusco Sway Bars
GT Spec Fender Braces
GT Spec Trunk Braces
Megan Racing Rear Adjustable Lower Arm - Pillow Ball
(I do take corner sharp but I was thinking this might be over kill.)
-----
If I missed anything go ahead and add it and explain why.

Thanks again to those who have helped me.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ProjectKa-T said:


> comparing a Ka24de to a Sr20det? are you serious right now? Id tell you to kill yourself but i dont want you giving yourself brain damage with a bb gun.


reading is fundamental. go back and see what i wrote. your jedi mind trick bullshit doesnt work on me. you said that ka-t is better than sr20det and that its better to mod the ka. aside from being a totally subjective statement, why dont you go back and do some more research. in case you dont know, i happen to have 2 sr20det cars and one ka-t car. i know the ins and outs of each. ill take the sr over the ka any day of the week. more aftermarket and MUCH easier to work on. this is coming from experience - not what ive read on the intorwebz. go search, n00b.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Asleep said:


> reading is fundamental. go back and see what i wrote. your jedi mind trick bullshit doesnt work on me. you said that ka-t is better than sr20det and that its better to mod the ka. aside from being a totally subjective statement, why dont you go back and do some more research. in case you dont know, i happen to have 2 sr20det cars and one ka-t car. i know the ins and outs of each. ill take the sr over the ka any day of the week. more aftermarket and MUCH easier to work on. this is coming from experience - not what ive read on the intorwebz. go search, n00b.


seems like you just killed someone with your Daewoo Lanos Asleep. lol


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

trmn8r said:


> seems like you just killed someone with your Daewoo Lanos Asleep. lol


lol, it took me a minute to remember what movie that was from! hahaha


----------

